# Dizzy And Swollen Abdomen



## Hopeful (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi Peter,
Hope you can put my mind at ease. I am on my 4th attempt but at a new clinic and had ec on Wednesday. I have been taking Heperin and Dexamethasone for approx 7 days now (apart from day of ec) and since Sunday have been feeling very light headed and dizzy. I am drinking loads of water approx 3.5 litres daily so was wondering - do you think this is a side effect from one of these two drugs (as Ive not taken either before).

Would appreciate any advice.
Helen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Hopeful said:


> Hi Peter,
> Hope you can put my mind at ease. I am on my 4th attempt but at a new clinic and had ec on Wednesday. I have been taking Heperin and Dexamethasone for approx 7 days now (apart from day of ec) and since Sunday have been feeling very light headed and dizzy. I am drinking loads of water approx 3.5 litres daily so was wondering - do you think this is a side effect from one of these two drugs (as Ive not taken either before).
> 
> Would appreciate any advice.
> Helen


Please contact your clinic if you feel unwell in any way, they will advise you accordingly.

Regards,

Peter


----------

